# Help with a part name/number



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Does anyone know the part number or what the actual name is for the two clips around the throttle body that hold the turbo outlet pipe on?
I broke one of the clips and need to get a new one. It looks like it sits around the outside of the throttle body and would be easily replaced, but I can’t find the part name and number.

thank you


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

If it helps at all, they are labeled 1 on this diagram.
The piece looks like a black plastic ring that goes around the base of the throttle body and has two clips that lock the turbo outlet pipe into place so it meets the two together.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I found it and will be picking it up tomorrow.
I will post a picture as well as the part number in case anyone else ever wants to know.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

part number 03F145853A


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you!


----------

